# 450 45x how often does it happen??



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Went to a shoot in billings this weekend and it happened. Josh schaff shot this score. From where I stand it is a awesome score. He lost in the shootoff to Rob morgan but I think him shooting this score was a humbling moment. My best is a 447 29x and this is a long way from 45x 450. I know some of you guys talk these big numbers but in real life not many people can. So to me this shows your pursuit of perfection so to speak. To those who can or even come close more power to you and wish the best. I'm not their yet but I'm persistant or hard headed depending on how you look at. Just went to a great shoot this weekend and didn't do well but learned some things about my setup. I made some changes and it was in the wrong direction. Part of the learning curve. I guess we got to take our beatings sometimes. The guys up in superior archery have been great to shoot with and helpful. The caliber of indoor shooters at this place is awesome. I feel like a minnow in a shark tank but thats not the way it is their. Just went to a great shoot in billings this weekend and thought I let ya'll know. This is my 2nd shoot their.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

450 w/ 45 is a great score on a vegas face!


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*awesome shooting*

that is awesome shooting, not sure many can shoot those kind of scores. maybe a handful.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

I know REO can:wink:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I detest the Vegas face, never could shoot it, those who can deserve all the props.


It can be done by us mere mortals. There are three guys that shoot at my local shop that just very rarely drop an X, no matter what face they are shooting.
They just practice for at least an hour, at least every other day of the week.


My goal personal goal for this year (while my shoulder re-habs from two surgeries) is just to shoot like an 11 year old girl! 
While I was at the 2009 NFAA Indoor Nationals, I was keeping the "adult/back-up" score card on the lane for a young lady who shot 600 119x over two days and lost to a girl that shot 600 120x. These were 11 year olds. And I don’t care if they were shooting at "only" 10 yards.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*what are their names. Take note of them.*



SandSquid said:


> I detest the Vegas face, never could shoot it, those who can deserve all the props.
> 
> 
> It can be done by us mere mortals. There are three guys that shoot at my local shop that just very rarely drop an X, no matter what face they are shooting.
> ...


 Thats impressive for most anybody. I practice at 5 yrds and 10 yrs from time to time. Several of the guys I shoot with can't shoot a 450 45X at this range. I can but if I lose focus its ugly. So Its all in my head situation. My head is right everything is good.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

That is supberb, and I"ve really not heard about very many "Perfect Perfects" on the 450 round.

When I was shooting my best, and that was long, long ago, the best I ever had was a 42X, perfect 450. That was with small aluminum 1714's, correctly spined for my setup. It really torqued off those that were shooting 2512's (2613's weren't around then either, let alone 2712's, haha). They couldn't believe that they could get clobbered by someone shooting "knitting needles" and low poundage, with a SPRINGIE REST!!!

450 is one thing, but getting ALL 45 shots into the baby X...that is absolutely fantastic shooting!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Actually 51x with practice rounds.*



field14 said:


> That is supberb, and I"ve really not heard about very many "Perfect Perfects" on the 450 round.
> 
> When I was shooting my best, and that was long, long ago, the best I ever had was a 42X, perfect 450. That was with small aluminum 1714's, correctly spined for my setup. It really torqued off those that were shooting 2512's (2613's weren't around then either, let alone 2712's, haha). They couldn't believe that they could get clobbered by someone shooting "knitting needles" and low poundage, with a SPRINGIE REST!!!
> 
> ...


Actually 51x for josh Schaff. It was a good day at the archery range for him and rob morgan. Shoot that good and lost in the shoot off. It was just cool to be their. I guess I need to get serious and play catch up.


----------



## XJammer27 (Oct 10, 2009)

great shooting guys.


----------

